# Brand New 21rs



## cherchie (Mar 4, 2008)

We bought a brand new 21RS right at the end of camping season last year; didn't even have a chance to use it before winter came. Sigh.... I was wondering if anyone else who has a 21RS has found any creative ideas for storing the kid's clothes as there are no cupboards at the front for them. (No room under the bottom bunk, it's full of toy bins). Ha Ha.

Can't wait to use this trailer; for a smaller trailer, it had every single thing we were looking for and more.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Welcome!!

Our daughters store all of their clothes in the linen cabinet in the bathroom. You could also store plastic bins in the closet by the door. We keep our clothes on the top shelves of the pantry by the fridge. Not having lots of storage keeps us from bringing too much stuff along









Mike


----------



## cherchie (Mar 4, 2008)

If they keep their clothes in the bathroom closet, where do you keep towels, etc?


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I think DW keeps them in the closet as well until we use them and then they get hung in the shower or outside on a clothes line to dry. We only carry one set of towel with us. We have twins and they are 15 now, they've learned over the years to not bring very much with them. When they were smaller we had to keep track of how much they packed otherwise we had 2 weeks of clothes for a weekend trip









Another option would be duffel bags that you could throw on the bunks to keep them out of the way. The bags can be packed inside the house and then carried outside to the trailer in one trip.

Mike


----------



## wercsje (Jul 6, 2007)

cherchie said:


> We bought a brand new 21RS right at the end of camping season last year; didn't even have a chance to use it before winter came. Sigh.... I was wondering if anyone else who has a 21RS has found any creative ideas for storing the kid's clothes as there are no cupboards at the front for them. (No room under the bottom bunk, it's full of toy bins). Ha Ha.
> 
> Can't wait to use this trailer; for a smaller trailer, it had every single thing we were looking for and more.


We have now had 5 trailers in 12 years we finally bought our 21 rs and love it. We went with the kids and bought them each a duffel bags, they picked it out. We started this when the kids were 4-5 yrs old. We then have the kids lay out what they think they need for the 3,4,5, days we are to be gone. Then we go in and help them understand what they missed or what else they need coat more socks. My kids now 11 and 8 have been packing flawless for years now. Good skill to have and it makes camping personal when they help. We even have them each plan 1 day of food for us all what we are going to eat and they get to help bbq or set the table. Just an idea. But the bags sit real nice at the foot of the bunks.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers!









We too use duffel bags for our packing.

We have two sizes, small for weekend trips and larger ones for longer trips. Sometimes we just put the bags on the dinette at night. Don't need that at night.

Jackets, sweaters, and other things go in the closet. Bathroom has towels, and other usual bathroom stuff.


----------



## flagaz (Oct 6, 2006)

The closet is tall enough to add a pantry drawer at the bottom. This gives a nice pull out that you can store folded clothes in the pull-out and then your hanging clothes above them. The pull-out drawer will look very similar to those in your pantry, but bigger. This has worked great for two boys ages 4 and 2. As they get bigger, space may become an issue again. If you want pictures of this mod. I can attach them later.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

How old are your kids? Better yet...how tall are they?

Reason I ask is it seems like you could buy 4 of the tubs listed below and keep them on each of the twin beds (toward the passenger side). This would keep the kids toward the drivers side and keep them from rolling out of the beds onto the floor. We use these tubs for our clothes and they work GREAT. If you can get 2 on each bed, then you have room for the entire families clothes.

This isnt the exact one we have, but it gives you an idea of what I'm talking about.


----------



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

Picked up the new 2008 25RSS last Saturday, loaded it with the old camper stuff (Coleman Pop-up sold on last Friday) and some new things (of course). Taking it out for a "shakedown" cruise this weekend along the San Marcos River.

Planning another outing in April and have reservations for May trip along the Guadalupe River. That will hopefully get us ready for our next trip in June to Fort Wilderness, DisneyWorld, Florida! We can hardly wait...


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Congrats and Enjoy!!! 
We use the duffel bags as well. its worked good so far and they take up little room as they can be folded and put away if needed.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi cherchie
















to Outbackers! 









Sounds like you've gotten some great ideas for storage...
Hope spring comes soon for you!


----------



## TrainRiders (Jan 10, 2006)

First another big WELCOME to Outbackers and congrats on your 21RS. We enjoy ours and hope to make it up to the CA Rockies soon although not this year.









We have 3 of the plastic boxes like O_C showed above. The kids each get 1 for their clothes which they pack (with help







) and store under the bottom bunk, the 3rd box is for their toys (beach toys, balls, frisbee, etc.) which travels under the slide out and is kept outside once we make camp. The kids get to pick whatever toys they want to bring as long as they fit in their toy box. When the kids are sleeping, the clothes boxes slide out of the way so we don't trip over them on trips to the bathroom and they are easy for the kids to grab when they need dry clothes after playing at the beach.


----------



## Dan H. (Jul 14, 2006)

Congrats on your new 21RS







We have enjoyed ours for several years now.

If you like to modify your trailer, this is the best spot on the net to get ideas, instructions, and photos!

As for your question, duffel bags at the foot of the bunk beds has worked just fine for our two kids on both long (interstate) and short camping trips. We keep our jackets in the closet next to the door. Don't forget to use the space under the dining table seats.

Happy Trails


----------

